

Show HN: The Life Insurance "Income Replacement" Simulator - jawns
http://lifeinsurance.pressbin.com/index.html?refer=hn

======
dmix
What did you use to build it?

~~~
jawns
Highcharts for the chart. Javascript for almost all the calculations.

